# MAC X Beth Ditto - June 2012



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

Place all your *MAC x Beth Ditto* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC x Beth Ditto* for the latest spicy dish:


----------



## Sublim (May 29, 2012)

Daylight, no flash. Skin NW20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* Dear diary and Booyah!!!*




*Booyah!!!*




*Dear diary*


*www.sublimt.se*


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 31, 2012)

Shade & Smoke Shadow Liners: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 31, 2012)

Powder to the People: full photos & swatches here.


----------



## Kimmy13 (Jun 1, 2012)

Booyah!




  	Dear Diary




  	Booyah!, Dear Diary


----------



## MadTheologian (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Ernie (Jun 13, 2012)

Life and Beth n/p


----------



## princess sarah (Jun 19, 2012)

Dear Diary Lipcreme swatches from my blog


----------



## princess sarah (Jun 19, 2012)

Lip Liner swatches of Nightmoth and Embrace Me


----------



## soco210 (Jun 22, 2012)

Powder to the People




  	swatched separately




  	blended together




  	eye look (face look on my site)




  	Vagabondage Nail Polish




  	Life and Beth Nail Polish




  	You're Perfect Already & Booyah! Pro Longwear Lipcreme







  	You're Perfect Already




  	Booyah!




  	Entertain Me, Embrace Me Lip Pencil







  	Entertain Me




  	Embrace Me




  	Little Miss Moffet Shade & Smoke Shadow/Liner










  	Beth Mask Shade & Smoke Shadow/Liner










  	Drag, Strip Shade & Smoke Shadow/Liner










  	Blue Charge, New Hue Zoom Lash Mascara


----------

